# Need Help



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

so i just got a pic sent to me on my phone of one of my reds really not looking good. Not going to be home for a little while but i gotta come home with some type of treatment for this and idk if thats even going to help at this point. What do you guys think this is and what can i do about it?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Can't tell 100% by the picture but it looks like a big scape.

Salt, higher temp, crystal clear water.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

melafix and aquarium salt. bring the temp up above 80


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

^^^ do that and try keeping better water quality.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> ^^^ do that and try keeping better water quality.


What "Condition" do you think this is?

It has nothing to do with water quality.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

that looks like alot more than a scrape guys...look at its eye...that red isnt doing so hot but if its solo i think you should be able to save him with some meds and salt, if he's part of a shoal he might be food


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Look where he is sitting though dude. Any irritation to the eye from that rock or others would do that.

Like you said though with the meds and treatment it should go back to normal.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok, just got home and after looking at him I'm agreeing more with T-wag. Idk what the problem is but he really isn't looking good. that whole side of his head is messed up and there's a chunk missing from his dorsal fin (I'm thinking that was from one of his roommates tho) and he hasn't moved since I was sent that pic, hes just laying on the bottom swimming into the corner of the glass. But the other two reds are fine.

GH-30-60ish
KH-0-40ish
pH-6
NO2-0
NO3-40
NH-.25
Temp-82f

Yes, I know they aren't perfect. But saying "try keeping better water quality" isn't going to help me now...

So far I change about 15 gallons of water (they're in a 55) added melafix and pimafix and salt with the water change (a little more than normal to try and help) Any other ideas? I'm thinking later tonight or tomorrow morning I'll keep doing water changes, but I really don't know what else can be done. Here's a pic from a different angle and a little closer. Still not good, but its the best I can do


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

i think he might be getting bullied by the other fish and then he either got bit in the face or he ran into the rock and messed his face up. i think hes going to loose that eye, as i was in a similar situation as you (3 natts in a 55) and the same thing happend, one of them lost an eye. Yours doesnt look bad, but if it starts to get cloudy then hes probably going to loose it.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

TheSpaz13 said:


> Ok, just got home and after looking at him I'm agreeing more with T-wag. Idk what the problem is but he really isn't looking good. that whole side of his head is messed up and there's a chunk missing from his dorsal fin (I'm thinking that was from one of his roommates tho) and he hasn't moved since I was sent that pic, hes just laying on the bottom swimming into the corner of the glass. But the other two reds are fine.
> 
> GH-30-60ish
> KH-0-40ish
> ...


Is that shrimp in there? I'd remove it ,don't think he'll eat the way he is. All you're doing is adding more ammonia.Keep up with the water changes
and meds,bump the temp to 82-84 and take it day by day.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

The shrimp is from earlier today, I took it out when he moved out of that corner, I dont want to bug him more than I have to...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Inflade said:


> melafix and aquarium salt. bring the temp up above 80


I agree with this...but, leave the temperature where it is. (82)


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

The wound is definatly from hitting something in your tank, a rock most likey, you should get rid of any decorative rocks in your tank as this will prob happen again. If you go out an get a tank divider, you fish will heal up fine in a week.


----------

